# быть на ты



## Jana337

Привет! 

Когда ко мне обращаются на "ты" несмотря на то, что мы не знакомы, как можно резко ответить?

Ну и с каких пор я с вами на ты?
Я с вами на "ты" никогда не была!
Я с вами на "ты" еще не переходила!
Кстати я с вами на ты не переходила!
А когда мы перешли на ты? 

Другие альтернативы?

Спасибо!


----------



## cyanista

Ну, если резко:

А почему вы мне тыкаете?! / Я бы попросила не тыкать!

Кстати, я бы предпочла "мы". 



> *И* с каких пор *мы* с вами на ты?
> Я с вами на "ты" никогда не была! По-моему, не очень удачно.
> *Мы* с вами на "ты" еще не переходили!
> Кстати*,* *мы* с вами на ты не переходили!
> А когда мы перешли на ты?


----------



## dnldnl

cyanista said:


> Я бы попросила не тыкать!


Это выражение звучит вежливо, но в тоже время резко, если выбрать правильную интонацию . 

Другие альтернативы:

*А мы что, на "ты" (, что ли)? *(По моему мнению, с "что ли," выражение звучит поагресивней.)
*
На "ты" Вы можете говорить дома с вашей собакой, а со мной Вы будете говорить на "Вы"! *(правда это грубовато)


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> Привет!
> 
> Когда ко мне обращаются на "ты" несмотря на то, что мы не знакомы, как можно резко ответить?


Мы с вами на брудершафт не пили.


----------



## scriptum

Jana337 said:


> Привет!
> 
> Когда ко мне обращаются на "ты" несмотря на то, что мы не знакомы, как можно резко ответить?
> 
> Ну и с каких пор я с вами на ты?
> Я с вами на "ты" никогда не была!
> Я с вами на "ты" еще не переходила!
> Кстати я с вами на ты не переходила!
> А когда мы перешли на ты?
> 
> Другие альтернативы?


 
Я бы сказал "Говорите мне _вы_, пожалуйста". Чрезмерная резкость в данном случае двусмысленна. Стиль приведенных высказываний в каком-то отношении еще более фамильярен, чем слово _ты._ Если ваш собеседник - мужчина, он может подумать, что с ним кокетничают.


----------



## papillon

Maroseika said:


> Мы с вам на брудершафт не пили.





That's the one that came to my mind immediately. Though requires a certain minimal educational level from the addressee. Otherwise run the risk of getting the:
Чего-чего? Какй такой ... шафт?

_Менее резко_ было бы просто сказать:
Давайте пожалуйста останемся на вы.


----------



## Maroseika

papillon said:


> _Менее резко_ было бы просто сказать:
> Давайте пожалуйста останемся на вы.


Sure.
However the question was: *как можно резко ответить?*


----------



## Etcetera

Еще один вариант: 
А мы с вами уже на "ты"?


----------



## Jana337

Maroseika said:


> Мы с вам на брудершафт не пили.


Мне очень нравиться это предложение.  

(С вам - это опечатка или можно сказать "с вам" вместо "с вами"?)



cyanista said:


> Кстати, я бы предпочла "мы".


Правильно! Русские часто употребят "мы", хотя имеют "я" в виду (по крайней мере для  чешских ушей "я" более логичное). Мне нужно быть осторожной.


scriptum said:


> Я бы сказал "Говорите мне _вы_, пожалуйста". Чрезмерная резкость в данном случае двусмысленна. Стиль приведенных высказываний в каком-то отношении еще более фамильярен, чем слово _ты._ Если ваш собеседник - мужчина, он может подумать, что с ним кокетничают.


Это важное замечание, спасибо. Но надеюсь, что моя интонация дала бы моему собеседнику понять, что я не хочу флиртовать. 

Спасибо всем.


----------



## Etcetera

Jana337 said:


> Мне очень нравиться это предложение.
> 
> (С вам - это опечатка или можно сказать "с вам" вместо "с вами"?)Спасибо всем.


Должно быть "с вами".


----------



## Q-cumber

Jana337 said:


> Правильно! Русские часто употребят "мы", хотя имеют "я" в виду (по крайней мере для  чешских ушей "я" более логичное). Мне нужно быть осторожной.


Not exactly. In the context "мы" = "я+вы(ты)". "Мы с вами (вместе ) на брудершафт не пили". When two people  drink "на брудершафт", they *both* should do some actions. That's why "мы с *В*ами***" is normally used.  However, "Я с Вами..." also might be OK


** *When "Вы" is used as a polite address to a singular person, it should start from a capital letter.


----------



## Jana337

Q-cumber said:


> Not exactly. In the context "мы" = "я+вы(ты)". "Мы с вами (вместе ) на брудершафт не пили". When two people  drink "на брудершафт", they *both* should do some actions. That's why "мы с *В*ами***" is normally used.  However, "Я с Вами..." also might be OK


Fine but I still think Russian is rather unique with this. In other languages I know, one would say "I haven't drunk with you" (not that other languages would use the idiomatic expression suggested by Maroseika).
Russian: (A+B) didn't drink with B.
Other languages: A didn't drink with B.


----------



## Maroseika

Jana337 said:


> Мне очень нравиться это предложение.
> 
> (С вам - это опечатка или можно сказать "с вам" вместо "с вами"?)


Конечно, опечатка, прошу прощения. 
"С вам" никак невозможно.


----------



## Etcetera

Jana337 said:


> Fine but I still think Russian is rather unique with this. In other languages I know, one would say "I haven't drunk with you" (not that other languages would use the idiomatic expression suggested by Maroseika).
> Russian: (A+B) didn't drink with B.
> Other languages: A didn't drink with B.


Yes, it's a unique feature - I, too, have long been wondering about it.
Seems that we Russians are so fond of company that it got its reflection in the language.


----------



## Athaulf

Maroseika said:


> Мы с вами на брудершафт не пили.



I really like this one too. 

If you ever need a poignant (and harsh) phrase for the same thing in Croatian, you can say, _"Nismo mi skupa ovce čuvali." _Literally, it means, "We didn't herd sheep together." (Or maybe more accurately, "It's not like we've herded sheep together.")  It can be used on any occasion when someone is speaking in a too familiar or informal tone.


----------



## Anatoli

cyanista said:


> Ну, если резко:
> 
> А почему вы мне тыкаете?! / Я бы попросила не тыкать!
> 
> ...



Even more rude than "А ты/вы мне не тыкай(те)!":
"А ты мне не *тычь*!"


----------



## cyanista

Anatoli said:


> Even more rude than "А ты/вы мне не тыкай(те)!":
> "А ты мне не *тычь*!"



Да уж. Выраженьице из разряда "мужчина, вас здесь не стояло".


----------



## Anatoli

I would say your expression is of "deliberately broken Russian grammar" type of phrases, mine is just plainly rude.


----------



## cyanista

Anatoli said:


> I would say your expression is of "deliberately broken Russian grammar" type of phrases, mine is just plainly rude.


Sorry, but as far as I know *тычь* only means "point/poke" so it certainly looks like a similar case of language sloppiness to me.


----------



## Anatoli

So is "тыкать" - "to poke" used in the same sense. Words do change meanings, don't they? 
1) Poking your point finger into somebody's chest and 2) talking impolitely can be linked, besides, both have the "ты" in them. By the way, aren't "тычь" and "тыкай" the same, the former being more colloquial?


----------



## Q-cumber

Athaulf said:


> I really like this one too.
> 
> If you ever need a poignant (and harsh) phrase for the same thing in Croatian, you can say, _"Nismo mi skupa ovce čuvali." _Literally, it means, "We didn't herd sheep together." (Or maybe more accurately, "It's not like we've herded sheep together.")  It can be used on any occasion when someone is speaking in a too familiar or informal tone.



Oh, yes! We have got a similar phrase in Russian for the purpose! How could everyone forget about it? *"Мы с Вами вместе овец не пасли!"*
I think this would be the best answer in the situation provided by *Jana337*. Do you agree, folks? 


_"Пасти овец" - to graze sheeps_


----------



## cyanista

Anatoli said:


> So is "тыкать" - "to poke" used in the same sense. Words do change meanings, don't they?
> 1) Poking your point finger into somebody's chest and 2) talking impolitely can be linked, besides, both have the "ты" in them. By the way, aren't "тычь" and "тыкай" the same, the former being more colloquial?



These are two different words that both have "тыкать" in  the infinitive but have different meanings and are declined a bit differently (see Ozhegov). The imperative of "тыкать*" meaning "poke" can be both "тычь" and "тыкай" and the _latter_ is more colloquial. However, "тыкать**" meaning "saying "ты" can only form the imperative "тыкай". Homonyms can be pretty confusing, can't they?


----------



## Etcetera

Q-cumber said:


> Oh, yes! We have got a similar phrase in Russian for the purpose! How could everyone forget about it? *"Мы с Вами вместе овец не пасли!"*
> I think this would be the best answer in the situation provided by *Jana337*. Do you agree, folks?


With all due respect, no. This phrase sounds rather ridiculously today, in my opinion.


----------



## Athaulf

Q-cumber said:


> Oh, yes! We have got a similar phrase in Russian for the purpose! How could everyone forget about it? *"Мы с Вами вместе овец не пасли!"
> *


In Croatian there is also a similar variant, _"Nismo mi skupa ovce pasli."_ 



> I think this would be the best answer in the situation provided by *Jana337*. Do you agree, folks?


On the other hand -- seeing the previously raised concerns -- I guess it might be perceived as a bit on the flirty side.


----------



## Jana337

Athaulf said:


> In Croatian there is also a similar variant, _"Nismo mi skupa ovce pasli."_
> 
> On the other hand -- seeing the previously raised concerns -- I guess it might be perceived as a bit on the flirty side.


Really? Even this one? 

We also have "husy jsme spolu nepásli" but it sounds really brusque (it is not used for undesired "tykání" only but also as a put-down for people who think they are your peers and can treat you with escessive familiarity) and I wouldn't even suspect flirtation intentions.


----------



## Anatoli

cyanista said:


> These are two different words that both have "тыкать" in  the infinitive but have different meanings and are declined a bit differently (see Ozhegov). The imperative of "тыкать*" meaning "poke" can be both "тычь" and "тыкай" and the _latter_ is more colloquial. However, "тыкать**" meaning "saying "ты" can only form the imperative "тыкай". Homonyms can be pretty confusing, can't they?


OK, thanks for clarifying. Well, you confirmed, that  both "тычь" and "тыкай" are OK.


----------



## cyanista

Anatoli said:


> OK, thanks for clarifying. Well, you confirmed, that  both "тычь" and "тыкай" are OK.


???

OK, once again: both "не тыкай в меня пальцем" and "не тычь в меня пальцем" are possible. But: "не тычь/тычьте мне, я тебя/вас впервые вижу" is _wrong_.  It should be "не тыкай(те)". 

I hope I've made my point sufficiently clear now.


----------



## Anatoli

> "не тычь/тычьте мне, я тебя/вас впервые вижу" is _wrong_.


Я не согласен, но воевать по этому поводу не хочу.


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> ???
> 
> OK, once again: both "не тыкай в меня пальцем" and "не тычь в меня пальцем" are possible. But: "не тычь/тычьте мне, я тебя/вас впервые вижу" is _wrong_.  It should be "не тыкай(те)".
> 
> I hope I've made my point sufficiently clear now.


I totally agree with Cyanista. Не тычьте мне sounds really odd!


----------



## Q-cumber

Athaulf said:


> On the other hand -- seeing the previously raised concerns -- I guess it might be perceived as a bit on the flirty side.



Nope, I don't think so. This sentence sound "резко" enough, but not that insulting, neither flirty. However, it doesn't work alone in this case, because the respondent might not understand you well. I would say *calmly and politely*: "_Вы мне, пожалуйста, *не тыкайте****! Мы с Вами вместе овец не пасли!" _ "Tranquility + politeness + the  sense (a bit imperious)" will do the right result. In my opinion, this would be the best answer in the circumstances provied. 
*
Important*: By no means you can can say *"ты"* (тебя, с тобой, etc.)  to your "vis-a-vis". If so, your words are getting pointless. (He adresses you "ты" and you do the same in return, at the same time asking him to address you "Вы".  )
***I agree with * cyanista* & *Etcetera*
"Не тычьте" sounds somewhat ignorant and not applicable here.

PS Note: Normally it is OK to say "ты" in anonymous Internet conversations.


----------



## Jana337

Posts about vy/ty and formality on the Internet are now here.


----------



## tkekte

My solution is simpler... I wouldn't get offended.


----------



## Kolan

You can also say :

*Мы с вами (вместе) детей не крестили*(, чтобы мне тыкать)*.*

Звучит несколько возвышенно, но сразу отвергает всякую фамильярность.


----------



## scriptum

Kolan said:


> Звучит несколько возвышенно, но сразу отвергает всякую фамильярность.


А когда мы перешли на ты? А почему вы мне тыкаете?! Я бы попросила не тыкать! На "ты" Вы можете говорить дома с вашей собакой, а со мной Вы будете говорить на "Вы"! Мы с вами на брудершафт не пили! Мы с Вами вместе овец / коров / гусей не пасли! Детей не крестили!

Истерическое что-то слышится во всех этих (явно бесплодных) попытках оградить свое достоинство непонятно от чего... Воля ваша - я бы просто перешел на «ты», и все. Тем более, что по такому случаю можно заодно и выпить. На брудершафт.


----------



## Kolan

scriptum said:


> Истерическое что-то слышится во всех этих (явно бесплодных) попытках оградить свое достоинство непонятно от чего... Воля ваша - я бы просто перешел на «ты», и все. Тем более, что по такому случаю можно заодно и выпить. На брудершафт.


Почему бесплодных? Была задана ситуация (см. оригинальный пост), в которой брудершафт явно исключался и требовалось оградить своё достоинство от фамильярных притязаний. Все скомпилированные выше формулировки для этого годятся.


----------



## Jana337

scriptum said:


> А когда мы перешли на ты? А почему вы мне тыкаете?! Я бы попросила не тыкать! На "ты" Вы можете говорить дома с вашей собакой, а со мной Вы будете говорить на "Вы"! Мы с вами на брудершафт не пили! Мы с Вами вместе овец / коров / гусей не пасли! Детей не крестили!
> 
> Истерическое что-то слышится во всех этих (явно бесплодных) попытках оградить свое достоинство непонятно от чего... Воля ваша - я бы просто перешел на «ты», и все. Тем более, что по такому случаю можно заодно и выпить. На брудершафт.


If you think the topic is daft, just stay away.  Random musings about the benefits of switching to familiarity are decidedly off-topic.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> You can also say :
> *Мы с вами (вместе) детей не крестили*(, чтобы мне тыкать)*.*
> Звучит несколько возвышенно, но сразу отвергает всякую фамильярность.



I've never heard this expression in the context. Normally we say: "Мне с ним (с ней, с ними) детей не крестить" <I don't expect we'll be christening children together with him>, which means "We aren't that familiar with him and I don't care much about his opinion", "If he doesn't like my way of doing something, this is his problem".


----------



## scriptum

Jana337 said:


> If you think the topic is daft, just stay away.  Random musings about the benefits of switching to familiarity are decidedly off-topic.


 
I never said the subject was daft, and my remark was 100% on-topic. I expressed an opinion on the emotional connotations of the discussed phrases, and explained why these phrases were unacceptable to me. But, of course, if the moderators intend to introduce any kind of censorship on opinions, I will happily stay away from this forum.


----------

